# REVIEW: *Whole House Wine Filtering*



## dangerdave

Hi, everyone! Your friend, Danger, here.

There has been a lot of traffic on the forum of late, related to the use of the whole house filters with the Allinonewinepump. I am a strong advocate---like many of you---in favor of Steve's awesome vacuum pump and its time and labor saving qualities. To this day, I have yet to add a more useful item (aside from an hydrometer) to my winemaking Lab.

I have recently made the plunge into wine filtering with the receipt of a Vinbrite filter for Christmas. You can see my review of that system here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-vinbrite-wine-filter-kit-36142/

In this review, I will check the function of the whole house filter system recommended for use with the Allinonewinepump (you can see my review of the Allinone here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/). If you skim through that thread, you can see how some others have faired with their use of this whole house wine filter system. Below, you will witness my experience, and my take on its usage.

The order from filtersfast.com included the following: Pentek-158116-Filter Housing, Pentek-244027 Mounting Bracket, Pentek SW-1A Filter Wrench, and Pentek-PD-1-934 (1 Micron) Sediment Filter (x2), all for around $30. The filters price at $4.50 each. Steve was nice enough to send me the two hose barbs so I could try this setup for myself.

I inserted the filter cartridge, screwed on the housing, and several minutes later, I had the bracket mounted on the end of my Lab bench, out of the way. Not bad so far.







Now, to check the functionality. The first thing I did was run five gallons of water through the filter (not shown). I let the vacuum pump run until the carboy was dry to see how much air it would pull to drain the filter. Since the outlet in the housing is at the top, a lot of air ran through the water while the liquid was drawn down in the filter. Not a good thing for finished wine. This is the reason why those who use this setup install the up-take tube inside the housing to pull the wine from the bottom of the canister, and avoid this extra air contact. Below is an example of the installed tube (courtesy of Steve).






With this tube installed, I was able to draw the liquid down to nearly the bottom of the housing, losing very little in the process (maybe 6 oz).

Ok---deep breath---now for the wine. My precious German Muller-Thurgau (below) was almost clear. I racked the wine off its sediment and into one of my utility carboys (6.5 gallon capacity). Let's see how this famed filter works.






My plan was to filter the wine into a five gallon carboy and a gallon jug. The process went fairly quickly---about 5-6 minutes---with no air running through the wine whatsoever. The canister and barbs sealed nicely, protecting the wine from oxygen exposure.






The wine came out nicely clear, as expected. When the five gallon carboy was full, I moved the tube to the one gallon jug and let gravity finish the job. When the top carboy was empty, the siphon stopped on its own. Like I said before, I lost about six ounces of wine in the bottom of the filter housing, maybe less.






The wine looked great!






Thanks to my trusty allinonewinepump, I proceeded directly to bottling. A short time later, I had a few dozen (and a half) lovely bottles of Muller-Thurgau, ready for the rack.






I then asked myself, "Now what?" I had a used filter housing with some wine left in the bottom. Steve says he does not reuse his filters, adding the $4.50 filter cost to the price of producing one batch of wine, and pitches the filter cartridge afterwards. However, these filters are meant to be used for many gallons of water. How many gallons of wine you could expect to clear with one filter is debatable, no doubt, but my guess is that it is more than six. So, I decided to reuse the filter---or make the attempt. I flushed the filter and housing by running more water through it to wash out the wine. I then unsceweded the housing and filled it with a mild sanitizer solution. I put it back together to await my next filtering project.

Here is the cost and function comparison between the whole-house-filter system (WHF) and the Vinbrite Filter Kit, both of which I own and have reviewed.

WHF System: $20 plus $4.50 for the 1 Micron filter. The cost per batch of wine comes down to the cost of a filter cartridge (if you do not reuse). If you could run 5-10 batches through a filter, the cost would become negligible. The assembly and installation was easy enough, with less than an hour of initial setup time. Cleanup time was maybe ten minutes, to run some water through the filter and add sanitizer solution. Operation time---to filter one six gallon batch---was about five minutes.

Vinbrite Mark iii Wine Filter Kit: $39.99 @ Amazon.com. The kit comes with six single-use Crystalbrite filter pads, so your first six batches filter for free. A replacement pack of six filters costs $11.99 at Northern Brewer, which equates to about $2 a pad. The pads are not reusable. Assembly was quick---less than three minutes---and the setup was comprehensive---another three minutes. Using gravity, it took about 45 minutes to move the wine through the filter. Cleanup was a quick wash with cleanser and warm water.

Both of these systems work great for filtering wine. I think it all comes down to how much wine you have to filter. The Vinbrite is great if you run a small production, and only have an occasional batch to filter now and then. In the beginning, startup costs are slightly higher, but this is quickly overcome by the low cost of the filter pads. Two bucks per batch to have a nice clear wine is well worth it. The time in filtering with the Vinbrite worked well for me. I got it going and trended to other chores while the wine filtered. If I had more than one batch to filter, I could easily bottle one batch (with my allinone) while the other ran through the Vinbrite. Of course, if you do not own a vacuum pump, the Vinbrite is the logical choice (or buy a pump from Steve @ http://allinonewinepump.com/).

On the other hand, if I _did_ have multiple batches of the same kind of wine to filter, the WHF system would be very handy. Using my vacuum pump, I could run all the wine through the same filter and have it all nice and clear in a short time, and in that way reduce the filter-per-batch cost.

In conclusion, I will have to give both of these systems a hearty thumbs up. They both work well. Which you might chose to use depends on your production rate and your personal wine making methods.

 Thanks for reading everyone! Danger, out!

<_I would be interested to hear from others who use the whole house filter system. Do you reuse their filter cartridges or not, and why? How many gallons of wine do you filtered with one cartridge, and were there any undesirable results? How do you store the used cartridges between uses_?>


----------



## GreginND

Excellent post. Thanks for all of your observations.

I think the filters will last a long time. I simply washed mine with hot water and placed it in a zip lock bag with a bit of sulfite solution. I will store it this way. Next time I need it I'll just run a few gallons of clean water through it before I filter wine. 

You can filter multiple batches of wine and simply flush it with clean water in between batches. Of course you could flush with a sulfite solution too.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Dave 
That was a great Review of the whole house filtration system along with comparison of the vinbrite as well !! It is amazing the difference that filtering can do to polish your wine. 

Thanks again for spending the time to do another review - I am sure it will hopefully help out alot of people in their decision making

BTW - When I do filter with the WHF - I will filter most everything I can, using the same cartridge because typically they are all due to be racked anyways.


----------



## twistedvine

Fantastic review


----------



## Teamsterjohn

Very nice writing. I just filtered 2 five gallons of wine with the home house filter and Steves pump, and it worked great. I do not run sulfite throw the filter, I place it in my corkado, the night before on top of a plastic canister with holes in it. On big hole in the middle is where I place my filter to be sanitized.


----------



## rob

Help me understand your theory about installing a tube in the center, won't that pull all the wine from the bottom of the canister and not using the entire filter? I mean isnt the whole idea for the water to flow thru all of the filter and not just the bottom.....what am I missing here?


----------



## GreginND

Rob, it's a good question and I don't know the answer. I suspect regardless of having a tube or not the vacuum will pull on the entire inner chamber of the filter.

I don't have a tube in mine. I don't have my filter mounted so I simply turn it upside down when it's nearing the end to pull out as much wine as possible.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

rob said:


> Help me understand your theory about installing a tube in the center, won't that pull all the wine from the bottom of the canister and not using the entire filter? I mean isnt the whole idea for the water to flow thru all of the filter and not just the bottom.....what am I missing here?


 

The wine will all get filtered thru the whole filter - it just gets sucked up from the bottom. The only time you would use just the bottom of the filter is when you are trying to empty the housing after you are completly done.

I hope this all makes sence


----------



## millwright01

Excellent review. Very informative. Thank you for posting this information. My allinone has been shipped. I think I will be selling my mini jet and going to this system in the very near future.


----------



## Sudz

I've been reading all I can on the WHF approach to polishing wine. I'm eager to get on with the filtering aspects but still remain a tad concerned with maintaining sanitary conditions, particularly long term. The sad thing about this would be to find short comings a year into the bottle.

Using new filters would reduce any risk but I do like the possibility of reusing a filter. Getting one clean and keeping it that way is where the challenge lies I believe.

Storage in kmeta and flushing with sanitary water before reuse sounds effective. But does flushing after use with water actually clear the trapped biological debris which was removed from the wine? Is this a problem if something is left behind? Lots of questions I guess but they are just concerns if experiences indicate no longterm crashes where filtering was in play.

So, are there any longterm experiences on reusing WHFs to share? Comments?

Great forum subject BTW....


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I suggest filtering several carboys at 1 time and disposing that 4 dollar filter. The particles will get trapped inside the wound filter and you may get some out by back flushing - I personally don't want to find out 6 months latter that - yea I guess I should of spent that extra 4 dollars and regret it.

I do have absolute filters which cost around 100 dollars and they have a different media - so I do reuse those


----------



## GreginND

Just a note if you are looking for filter housings. The Pentek 158117 part number is the one with the air pressure release button on the top of the housing. You want the Pentek 158116 which is the same thing but without that valve.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Greg
I have told people in the past to purchase 158326 but they seem to run out of these alot. I will update my website to note this upgrade 

Thanks !!


----------



## GreginND

vacuumpumpman said:


> Thanks Greg
> I have told people in the past to purchase 158326 but they seem to run out of these alot. I will update my website to note this upgrade
> 
> Thanks !!



The one you have is cheaper! Only half the price. I don't know why there are so many different ones. I'd buy the 158326.


----------



## Dend78

vacuumpumpman said:


> I suggest filtering several carboys at 1 time and disposing that 4 dollar filter. The particles will get trapped inside the wound filter and you may get some out by back flushing - I personally don't want to find out 6 months latter that - yea I guess I should of spent that extra 4 dollars and regret it.



when you say several do you of the same type of wine or do one flush with water, next carboy different wine, flush, next carboy different wine?

and reusing filters aside from some particulates getting through what else would you see as being an issue?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Yes I will go from 1 Carboy to another - I have the pipe inside my housing, so there is very little loss or exchanging taste from 1 wine to another.

I will typically will filter only whites or reds - using the same filter and I go from dry to sweet or a lighter red to heavier red .

I just corrected it - Thanks Roy


----------



## FTC Wines

Steve, I do the same as you, filter 3-5 carboys at a time. But when I filter reds, I filter lighter reds first then proceed to darker/heavier reds in some sort of order. Is that different from what you do? Roy


----------



## vacuumpumpman

FTC Wines said:


> Steve, I do the same as you, filter 3-5 carboys at a time. But when I filter reds, I filter lighter reds first then proceed to darker/heavier reds in some sort of order. Is that different from what you do? Roy


 
Thanks Roy -
I went back and corrected my statement. 
Good catch


----------



## GreginND

Steve, do you rinse in between with water or sulfite?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

GreginND said:


> Steve, do you rinse in between with water or sulfite?


 
I do not typically - unless there is a known possible issue with one of the wines that I am filtering. Rember these filters are made to filter alot of gallons - not exactly sure - I typically will say around 60 gallons. I have heard others say in the hundreds,so I guess it all depending how clear your wine is prior to filtering and what size micron you are using.


----------



## Dend78

got it this is what I was thinking, filter everything you have to filter with one filter then move on, dont try to save them after use. I was hoping thats what you meant from your earlier post, so it really takes the cost of one filter and spreads it between several batches rather than one batch.

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Pumpkinman

I just racked and filtered 4 wines with one filter using the All In One Wine Pump last night, in this order:

Chardonnay
Pinot Grigio
German Gewurztraminer
Tropical Daze

I rinsed the filter and let it drain in between batches.


----------



## millwright01

Thanks for all this info. Just got my all in one today and am so impressed that I am going to order my parts and start filtering this way as well. (Mini-Jet for sale!)


----------



## ShtWine

*Whole House Wine Filtering Questions*

Excellent information dangerdave thanks for the info. 

I've gone the route of nearly completing the set up one of these Whole House Filtering systems with a vacuum pump but have some questions for those of you (that I am almost certain) have already tried.

1. Good to the last drop...What about the idea of putting my filter housings on a piece of wood with a hinge? Then when the vacuum is complete, One might just tilt the whole filter housing upside down to get every last drop? I like the idea of putting the pipe in the housing but I like the idea of not rigging the housing at all, better. I think GreginND mentioned this.

2. Faster or Just Lazy? both. Somewhere in my research I remember someone mentioning that they were buying two housings one to hold a five micron filter, one to hold a one micron filter, then flushing AND back flushing with sanitizer then leaving the second flushing of sanitizer in the housing itself until the next use.. I remember someone saying drying it out, another saying freezing it after a sanitized wash. I like the idea of having two (for each micron size 1 & 5) and not opening it up after every batch, a practice that wears on the oring and is just more handling and opportunity to introduce funky stuff from my smelly basement. Do you think flushing and back flushing (maybe multiple cycles) then leaving a cleanable pleated filter like the WPC5-975 and the WPC1-975 (filtersfast) in sanitizer until the next use would work?

3. How much does this suck? I noticed that Wade mentioned in another post about the opportunity for filter clogging thus slowing down the vacuum or pumping to the point of being problematic. I want to set up both housings, one with a 5 micron filter and one with a 1 micron (mentioned above) to reduce the opportunity for these kinds of problems from happening-Again lazy instead of doing it in two steps- running it through in one step. I'm pretty sure a pump would be able to push it through both but I hope a vacuum system would be able to do it? Anybody tried this yet?

4. Cheap.. just cheap. chintzy. and maybe a little worried about the idea of reusing a filter all together. filtersfast has a $2 one micron filter (SPB-1-10) Why would I even buy the single use five dollar ones? Maybe i missed something about the materials?


----------



## dangerdave

I am going with the flush, rinse, leave sanitizer in the filter housing until next time method. We'll see how that works. I'm keeping one filter for whites and one for reds.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Shitwine 
I will try and answer some of your questions , the best that I can 

1: Yes you can do that , but being under vacuum as soon as you turn it upside down you might pull in air causing air explosions in the carboy. Is it easier to put a piece of pipe down the middle of a housing or build a whole contraption out of wood being on a hinge ?

2:Not sure where you read this ?
I know of people who went thru a 5 micron filter and then into a 1 micron filter. (I personally do not recommened doing this ) I dont believe that it is good to keep meta in the filter housing for extended period of time.

3: I would do it in 2 filtering steps - it only takes approx 4 - 6 minutes to filter - 

4: I do not reuse filters - I will try and do several carboys at 1 time of filtering - the filters are too cheap (in my eyes) not to replace them. There are too many other problems that can arise if I try and reuse the 4 dollar filter. 
__________________
Thanks Steve
http://www.allinonewinepump.com/


----------



## GreginND

vacuumpumpman said:


> Shitwine
> I will try and answer some of your questions , the best that I can
> 
> 1: Yes you can do that , but being under vacuum as soon as you turn it upside down you might pull in air causing air explosions in the carboy. Is it easier to put a piece of pipe down the middle of a housing or build a whole contraption out of wood being on a hinge ?
> http://www.allinonewinepump.com/



Steve, I'm not sure a tube would prevent air from being sucked in at the end any better than turning the filter upside down. You stop it when the wine gets near the end in either case. 

I simply do not mount my filter. I stand it up next to my all in one and pick it up and hold it upside down when I get near the end. 

But I do not have experience with using a tube. I'm a little confused about that. Do you just drill a hole in the top? How do you seal the tube? Then you have to seal the filter outlet with something? Seems like a lot of modification too.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Greg
Here is a great pictorial of the setup

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index33.html

I hope this answered most all your questions


----------



## GreginND

Ah - I was assuming the tube was coming out of the top. I see that you simply tap it with a screw tap and the tube is inside only. Thus, the wine comes out of the normal outlet?


----------



## REDBOATNY

dangerdave said:


> I am going with the flush, rinse, leave sanitizer in the filter housing until next time method. We'll see how that works. I'm keeping one filter for whites and one for reds.


 +1 Been doing it that way for 3 seasons. No problems yet. I have done about 100 gallons(?).


----------



## vacuumpumpman

REDBOATNY said:


> +1 Been doing it that way for 3 seasons. No problems yet. I have done about 100 gallons(?).


 
Do you then close off the ends to prevent air entering - I am assuming - correct ? How many times do you reuse this type of filter ( the 4 dollar type -correct ?)
I know that my absolute filters (cost is around 100 dollars each ) I will santize and put them in the microwave to get them hot and santize them and it totally dries them out everytime.


----------



## REDBOATNY

vacuumpumpman said:


> Do you then close off the ends to prevent air entering - I am assuming - correct ? How many times do you reuse this type of filter ( the 4 dollar type -correct ?)
> I know that my absolute filters (cost is around 100 dollars each ) I will santize and put them in the microwave to get them hot and santize them and it totally dries them out everytime.


 I have a length of tubing that goes over both barbed fittings. I back flush the housing and filter, dump out the water and fill with sanitizer. I have left it this way for 8 or 9 months and the sanitizer will still make my eyes water when opened. Yes I am using the $4 filter, and have spares, but they are made for thousands of gallons.


----------



## ShtWine

Actually Steve,

Your post took me to page 36 (or something like that) of a monster post that I only scratched the surface of in the past. One of the things I was missing in #4 of my previous post was the issue of filter efficiency, I did not look up the efficiency of the $2 filter but it is likely lower... I took another look at the three filters I purchased and noticed the two dollar filter just crushes against the housing instead of having a plastic "seat." These two issues probably explain the cost difference. The third I did not consider (or just plan forgot, hic) was the idea of the filter material breaking off into the wine. Thanks for the info. Reference: Cleanable Watts Pleated Filter 1& 5 Micron: WPC1-975 WPC5-975, the Cheapie: SPb-1-10.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

ShitWine said:


> Actually Steve,
> 
> Your post took me to page 36 (or something like that) of a monster post that I only scratched the surface of in the past. One of the things I was missing in #4 of my previous post was the issue of filter efficiency, I did not look up the efficiency of the $2 filter but it is likely lower... I took another look at the three filters I purchased and noticed the two dollar filter just crushes against the housing instead of having a plastic "seat." These two issues probably explain the cost difference. The third I did not consider (or just plan forgot, hic) was the idea of the filter material breaking off into the wine. Thanks for the info. Reference: Cleanable Watts Pleated Filter 1& 5 Micron: WPC1-975 WPC5-975, the Cheapie: SPb-1-10.


 

The link you mentioned was a pictorial of the setup that someone did with the filter housing in better detail than I explained in the past. The actual thread is Review of the Allinone


----------



## derunner

GreginND said:


> Just a note if you are looking for filter housings. The Pentek 158117 part number is the one with the air pressure release button on the top of the housing. You want the Pentek 158116 which is the same thing but without that valve.



Unfortunately, I bought off of the original list in another thread and have the one with the air pressure release button. I filtered 6 batches yesterday and had a fair amount of bubbles. Hopefully I have not ruined the wine.

I guess i can get the other housing, but I wonder if anyone has removed this button and replaced the existing screw with a larger size that would fill the hole thus cutting off the air? Would a stainless screw cause any issue?


----------



## GreginND

Yes, people have used epoxy to fill the hole. Or used a stainless steel bolt with rubber washers on both sides. I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Chiumanfu

I would fill the hole with epoxy. When it dries, it is inert.

Also, check that the barb fittings are air tight. These tend to leak if they are not wrapped with Telfon tape.

Last thing to check is the oring in the housing near the threads. Make sure it is not pinched or damaged.


----------



## Boyd

Off the subject a bit but I use a mini jet mostly with a number 2 filter.

When done I rinse the filters, put into a baggy and freeze.

When I am ready to go at it again I dump them in boiling water to thaw and sanitize. Seem freezing opens the pores when the water expands.

Get over 20 gallons on a set of filters.


----------



## dangerdave

According to Steve, this is the correct parts list for this filter system. I hope I got it right this time. I used an old parts list from an old thread in my description above.

*Item Description:*
Pentek 158326 1/4" NPT Slim Line 10" Clear Housing - _$7.99_ - *19J2*
Pentek 1244047 3G SL Bracket Kit for Slim Line Housings - _$6.74_ - *15R2*
Pentek PD-1-934 Polydepth Filter Cartridge - _$4.50_ - *15S4*
Pentek SW-1a Filter Wrench, WW38 - _$2.70_ - *02A3*
*Sub Total: **$26.43*
*Shipping: $5.95*
*Total: **$32.38*

I think you can get another housing that will work (158116). Both of these do not have the troublesome release valve on top.

Is this right Steve?


----------



## Teamsterjohn

I put this together to sanitize my whole house filters. I prefer not to run sulfite threw the filter. I put this in my corkado, fill it with sulfite and let it stay there overnight.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dangerdave said:


> According to Steve, this is the correct parts list for this filter system. I hope I got it right this time. I used an old parts list from an old thread in my description above.
> 
> *Item Description:*
> Pentek 158326 1/4" NPT Slim Line 10" Clear Housing - _$7.99_ - *19J2*
> Pentek 1244047 3G SL Bracket Kit for Slim Line Housings - _$6.74_ - *15R2*
> Pentek PD-1-934 Polydepth Filter Cartridge - _$4.50_ - *15S4*
> Pentek SW-1a Filter Wrench, WW38 - _$2.70_ - *02A3*
> *Sub Total: **$26.43*
> *Shipping: $5.95*
> *Total: **$32.38*
> 
> I think you can get another housing that will work (158116). Both of these do not have the troublesome release valve on top.
> 
> Is this right Steve?


 

That is correct - The 158116 has also the same 1/4 npt female threads on the in and out of the pump, so those have to be purshased separetely

Here is a link to a pdf on the same set up as above 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index31.html


----------



## REDBOATNY

I sealed the pressure relief valve on one of my filter housings after reading of the problems. What I did is remove the screw, take out the spring, drilled the red cap through and tap #8-32. re-assemble without the spring, and tighten until the seal is secure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Can anyone tell me the difference between the 158116 and the 158326, other than one costing nearly twice as much as the other?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the 158116 and the 158326, other than one costing nearly twice as much as the other?


 
I believe that the 158116 is better made - that is only going by the pics 

That is a good question - I could call filterfast -and ask,considering that they typicall will always carry this model more in stock rather than the 158326


----------



## Boatboy24

As long as they both work, I'm not too concerned. But others may be. I ordered today and had to go with the more expensive because it was the only one in stock. My assumption is that it's a step up in quality.


----------



## rst

Going by what gvc.net has as specs the only difference is a blue (158116) or white (158326) cap. 
For the price of 158116 you could upgrade to the 3G slimline for just a little more (158610). But you need to use 3/8" or 1/2" NPT to get the same price, the 1/4" is a bit more. Their pricing really makes no sense to me considering they are all essentially the same product. It might be worth checking out gvc.net as well since they carry all the housings and don't fluctuate the price across the product line.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

rst said:


> Going by what gvc.net has as specs the only difference is a blue (158116) or white (158326) cap.
> For the price of 158116 you could upgrade to the 3G slimline for just a little more (158610). But you need to use 3/8" or 1/2" NPT to get the same price, the 1/4" is a bit more. Their pricing really makes no sense to me considering they are all essentially the same product. It might be worth checking out gvc.net as well since they carry all the housings and don't fluctuate the price across the product line.


 

Thanks for another place for purchasing housings - I have not looked at their filters yet. I did after it took a little time to cross reference athe same part # as been mentioned thru filterfast the 158116 is only 11.83 each. I have not compared shipping cost difference


----------



## rst

gvc.net only sells the filters in bulk. So if you only need one or two filters and a housing then filterfast is probably still the best place to purchase from.


----------



## JetJockey

*Filters Fast - Whole House Filtering.*

BB24,
There is a BIG difference between the tow. I found out the hard way and had received the 158117, which is the cheaper model of the 158116. If you look at the pictures of these, there is a little red pressure relief button on the top. The description also mentions a pressure relief.

This is great for pressured water systems, but you are using it under vacuum! The pressure relief valve will suck open causing a vacuum leak. Also, the pressure relief has some steel parts that will corrode with k-meta. Others have reported these problems on this forum! Stay away from pressure relief for this application.

I would recommend Filters Fast #158326 (http://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-158326-Filter-Housing.asp) and the bracket to mount it. At $7.99, it can't be beat. I just filtered 12 gallons with it and the All-in-One Wine Pump and it was actually fun. Like other fun things in life, it was over too quickly ;-) !



Boatboy24 said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between the 158116 and the 158326, other than one costing nearly twice as much as the other?


----------



## JetJockey

BB24,
I would also recommend purchasing a 24" piece of black plastic 1/2" potable water pipe from Home Depot. They have it pre-cut with the galvanized and black nipples. It is not threaded on either end and uses 1/2" barb type fittings. This is the same stuff that comes in rolls for well systems, sometimes called Orbit Flex pipe.

Cut a piece with a tubing cutter/knife/hacksaw to 9". This will allow a pressure fit into the lid of the Pentek #158326 filter housing lid, on the underside (inside). Hand push, maybe turning a little until fully seated about 3/8" to 1/2". The 9" length will allow your wine to be vacuumed from the bottom of the filter housing and leave very little wine in the bottom of housing. With the AIOWP, I was actually able to get all the wine out of the filter housing, with only some remaining in the filter itself. I'll post a video or pictures when I have time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Bob. I plan to do that.


----------



## dangerdave

Ok, maybe this has been suggested before. Ignore me if it has. 

I noticed some people saying they turn the (unmounted) filter housing upside down to get the last of the wine out when they are done filtering a btach of wine. *Could the housing not be mounted upside down in the first place?* No need for an interior pick-up tube and no loss of wine whatsoever.

I'm going to try it!


----------



## Chiumanfu

The filter has to be started right side up or it will not fill. Once the filter body is full, then it can be turned over and you will pull almost everything to the last drop.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzfLipeZidk[/ame]


----------



## dangerdave

Ah! Thanks, Chewman! I knew someone had thought of that already, somewhat. I'll have to experiment a little. I can see mounting the housing to a swivel that would let you flip it over at will, and yet remain mounted. I'm on it!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dangerdave said:


> Ah! Thanks, Chewman! I knew someone had thought of that already, somewhat. I'll have to experiment a little. I can see mounting the housing to a swivel that would let you flip it over at will, and yet remain mounted. I'm on it!


 

Well Dave 
I recall someone already mounted one on a swivel devise as well, I tried to search for it , but unable to find it as I am walking out the door - good luck


----------



## JetJockey

Dave,
Why do you want to install a flip mount when for $0.80 at Home Depot, you can add a tube without threading anything? This will allow you to mount the filter as intended and still empty the filter housing bowl with the All-In-One Wine pump.

Here is a link to a video I made on How to Assemble a Whole House Wine Filter using the Pentek #158326 filter housing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3jHeRHtZ-s&feature=youtu.be

Hey Chiumanfu, how did you embed the YouTube video?


----------



## JetJockey

*Filters Fast - Whole House Filtering.*

Here is an attempt to insert a video of how to assemble the Whole House Wine Filter.

http://youtu.be/X3jHeRHtZ-s


----------



## dangerdave

Yes, Rob, I have the tube inside. It works pretty good that way. If I can work out a swivel for it, I will remove the internal tube..

My reasons are two fold. One, I want _every drop_ of wine out of that thing when I'm done. Just greedy, I guess. Two, the last time I filtered, I had the same problem some others have faced. The filter did not line up propery in the top of the housing and got damaged when I tightened it up with the wrench. There appears to be no way to be absolutely sure the filter is lined up right (you can't see the top of it) when you are screwing in the housing. I have seen rubber o-rings used to keep it lined up---and that's an option---but if I could invert the housing while installing the filter cartridge, I could make sure it's in the right place. In addition, invertion would allow the aforementioned complete draining of the housing at the end of filtering.

Killing two birds... Do you follow me?


----------



## Norske

First off, Great Video JetLockey! Well done.

I have the AWP and have used all of the recommended whole house filter parts. I have experimented with it using water, trying to reduce the amount of air that enters the carboy during the intial stage where the filter is filling up. Once the filter is completely filled up, then it is no longer an issue. However, the first gallon of wine that enters the carboys is receiving too much oxygen in my opinion. 
I don't have any leaks in my system and use the tube system as explained by jet jockey. 
My 2 questions would be.
1. Has anyone found a technique to lessen the amount of O2 that is intially injected into the system during pre fill?
2. Is the amount of air an issue in the possibility of oxidizing the wine during this intial 1-2 minutes it takes to prefill the filter?


----------



## Chiumanfu

Norske. That is the reason why I use the flip method. I tried the pipe method as well and came to the same conclusion.

The reason is actually because the junction between cap and pipe is not air tight. If you try to make it air tight (I used a slightly smaller pipe and a stack of orings), it will not fill. The level just stays at about half way. Technically this makes sense because what goes out must come in.

With a non-air tight seal between cap and pipe, it will mix air into the wine until the level rises above the junction. You can actually make this fill process faster by making the junction less air tight, thus more vacuum inside the filter housing to pull in more wine... but then you run into the same problem at the end of the cycle.

Try it and figure out which method you like best. They both have pros and cons.


----------



## JetJockey

Dave,
I follow. I never really had the filter misalign on the wine filter, BUT I've experienced the problem on my water whole house filter. When I filtered both batches last week, I was able to get every drop out, except there was some drippage out of the filter itself when done. those filters hold a little wine in the filtration media.

The misalignment would be easily cured while manufacturing if they made the top and bottom housings with a tapered center ridge to self align. I always just hand press the cartridge onto the bottom bowl an then slowly screw it on while watching it to shift. If it moves. I start over - PITA! I never use the wrench until I'm sure it is aligned. I can kind of feel if it starts getting hard to tighten by hand too early. Then I know the cartridge shifted. 

For my Wine Filter, I mounted it on a cantelevered 'L' shaped 2x4 with a 2X8 for the base. Most of the 2x8 is out the back to balance the weight of the filter. The 2x4 is then vertical with another short piece horizontal 2x4 on top to mount the filter housing out away from the vertical 2X4. Since the 2x8 doen't come out under the filter housing very much, I can unscrew the bottom bowl of the filter to change cartridges.

This stand then sits on the benchtop. I can also invert it to change filter since it isn't permanently attached to the base. I usually just hand tighten the filter housing bowl and don't use the wrench.



dangerdave said:


> My reasons are two fold. One, I want _every drop_ of wine out of that thing when I'm done. Just greedy, I guess. Two, the last time I filtered, I had the same problem some others have faced. The filter did not line up propery in the top of the housing and got damaged when I tightened it up with the wrench. There appears to be no way to be absolutely sure the filter is lined up right (you can't see the top of it) when you are screwing in the housing. I have seen rubber o-rings used to keep it lined up---and that's an option---but if I could invert the housing while installing the filter cartridge, I could make sure it's in the right place. In addition, invertion would allow the aforementioned complete draining of the housing at the end of filtering.
> 
> Killing two birds... Do you follow me?


----------



## dralarms

I have no problems with mine. But what I did was buy the threaded pipe, and use the dremel tool to "sand" down the threads tapering them just a tad. Then it screws in the top and seals well. I have about 1/2 inch clearance at the bottom and the only wine I waste is what's in the filter itself.


----------



## dralarms

Also, I used 2 #18 orings on my filter 1 on top and 1 on bottom. It got rid of my crease in my filter.


----------



## JetJockey

Norske,
Thanks for the video compliment. That's my 1st attempt at a YouTube video. I used a Nikon D600 DSLR to shoot the video. Just trying to learn the camera!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

JetJockey
Nice video !!
I wonder the difference between s pressed fit pipe vs a threaded one ?
Just wondering if you would get the same results ?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I also wonder about putting a round rubber gasket on the filter to aid in the crushing the seal area. I believe that the absolute filters have these ?


----------



## Sudz

Norske said:


> 1. Has anyone found a technique to lessen the amount of O2 that is initially injected into the system during pre fill?
> 2. Is the amount of air an issue in the possibility of oxidizing the wine during this initial 1-2 minutes it takes to prefill the filter?


 
I'm equally concerned with the amount of air involved at the start and finish of filtering. I have the standard Pentek system as described on this forum with an air tight tube installed. 

I find that when starting if I hold the filter upside down and break the vacuum at the carboy mouth when the filter is about 2 inches full, then permit the filter to drain back toward the source by holding it high, this will clear the line and filling may be resumed without bubbles. Once the filter has completely filled, return the cartridge to it's upright position while filtering continues.

When the end is near you must drastically reduce the flow into the carboy to have any chance of controlling the air. This is where I have most of my problems with air. I'm still searching for the best method for purging the wine without aggressive gassing.

It also appears that keeping bubbles out of the system is best done by having the source below the filter and the receiving carboy above the filter.

I suspect there's a better method but this is how I'm currently doing it.

This I believe is a good subject for comment from those who are using the whole house filter. How about it guys?


----------



## dangerdave

Sudz,

If you keep the souce carboy above the filter and the receiving carboy below (as you said), you can shut the pump off when the source carboy gets low and let the last of the wine gravity feed through the filter. That prevents air from being forced through the system.


----------



## Chiumanfu

Sudz, since you are already flipping the housing, I'd suggest trying it without the tube and see if that works better for you. 

Here is my process...

1) Start with the housing right side up. Turn on the vacuum. 

2) Wait about 10 seconds for the housing to fill. 

3) Once the wine starts flowing from the output port, flip the housing upside down. The wine flows in the bottom and out the bottom therefore never having the opportunity to mix with air. 

4) At the end of the transfer, once the wine is almost finished emptying from the housing, open the bypass valve and blow off the vacuum. 

5) Raise the housing higher than the receiving carboy to allow any last drops to gravity feed into the carboy. 

I posted a link to a video a page back.


----------



## Norske

.......quote.....
2) Wait about 10 seconds for the housing to fill. 

This is where I may be having a problem. I havn't timed mine yet, but I imagine mine takes almost 2 minutes to fill. How long is your tubing?


----------



## dralarms

If you are using the Aio then you got a bad air leak somewhere. Mine takes no time to fill the housing.


----------



## Norske

Yep, that is correct. As soon as I had read the post about only taking 10 seconds to fill, I knew I had a problem. I had no leaks at any of the connections. Where it was leaking was where the filter mates the housing. I went down to the hardware store and bought a cheapy water filter that did not have the hard plastic solid core like the ones that came with the filter. As soon as I turned on the AIP, less than 10 seconds it was full with NO air in the system.

After reviewing and testing this, I do not like the recommended housing with the filters they sale. In my opinion one would be better off finding a whole house filter that doesn't have poor fitting filter to housing makeup. This is just my personal opinion and does not reflect on anyone else's who may have success with this. Anyways, problem solved. Now with a different type of filter in the housing it works like it should. Will be putting this to work next week filtering the last of the cold treatment stuff.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Morske
Which housing did you get ? Part # 
I will make some phone calls and I will not recommend this from now on - unless they fix the problem. 
I just want to make it clear - I only recommend where to purchase the filters and housings. I do not sell them


----------



## Norske

No worries Steve. We all know that you make the All in one wine pump and are only trying to help locate extra items. The filtration is up to us. Your product is OUTSTANDING. And again, this is just my personal opinion on this particular filter and housing. Here are the part numbers I purchased.


Order Details:
244047 Pentek 3G SL Bracket Kit for S 1 EACH 6.74 
SW-1A Pentek SW-1a Filter Wrench, WW 1 EACH 2.70 
PD-1-934 Pentek PD-1-934 Polydepth Filt 4 EACH 18.00 
158116 Pentek 158116 10" Slim Line Fi 1 EACH 15.60 

By the way, I have 3 new filters (1 micron) free to whoever will pay the medium flat box fee which I think is $12.


----------



## Chiumanfu

Norske said:


> This is where I may be having a problem. I havn't timed mine yet, but I imagine mine takes almost 2 minutes to fill. How long is your tubing?


I do not use a tube. Flipping the housing during the process negates the use of the tube.




Norske said:


> Where it was leaking was where the filter mates the housing.


Sounds strange to me. I can't imagine that a poor seal between filter medium and housing lid will cause an air leak. Maybe it will let sediment through, but not air. I would more suspect the lid and housing are not forming a perfect seal or the barb fittings are leaky.

That being said, there have been plenty of post of people having problems with the WHF and, on the other hand, plenty of people with no issues at all. Maybe it is a Pentek quality control issue.


----------



## Sudz

Chiumanfu said:


> Sounds strange to me. I can't imagine that a poor seal between filter medium and housing lid will cause an air leak. Maybe it will let sediment through, but not air. I would more suspect the lid and housing are not forming a perfect seal or the barb fittings are leaky.


 
My viewpoint as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I have already put a call into filterfast and described the situation and they are looking into this. I told them that maybe the filters are just a little bit taller and causing the housing not to seal properly. And if they have a similiar filter that does not have hard ends - instead more gasket like or a softer material to make a better connection and a little more give when tightening the housing 

I will inform everyone, once I get an answer back


----------



## Norske

I compared the height of the pentek filter, with the one I bought with the soft rubber ends. The pentek was 1/8" taller. This may be part of the problem. It may have not allowed the housing to seat all the way in. My barb fittings do not leak and I have my housing mounted and use the wrench to tighten it up. The new filter being just a bit shorter works perfect. Anyway, I am set up now and will be filtering a way.


----------



## Sudz

This weekend I competed my first effort at filtering using the WHF defined in this post. I practiced with water extensively to establish a procedure to help limit the air involved but this remains a bit of a challenge. 

My first wine was a white and it went reasonably well. The next was a red Zin and it finished with a volcano of air in the full receiving carboy. I stopped things immediately but my wine really took a shot of aggressive air which was rather dramatic. 

Freaked me out to say the least. I immediately hit my 6 gallons with a good dose of meta. It was at 37ppm before the blow out. I jumped it to 67ppm after the event. It actually tasted better after the added meta as compared to before the blast.

I went ahead and bottled. Was there anything else I should have done to counter this massive oxidation event? 

I'm assuming we should drink this one early...??


----------



## vacuumpumpman

What did you do different between the red vs the white ? I think you might of released a little more vacuum before sucking up the last drop per say ? Compared to the red you did ? 
I think if you get a little blast of air - it will not cause the wine to get oxidized that fast - just my personal opinion


----------



## Sudz

vacuumpumpman said:


> I think if you get a little blast of air - it will not cause the wine to get oxidized that fast - just my personal opinion


 
I hope you're right Steve.

Actually I was using an external hose clamp as a jury rig way of throttling the flow toward the end. It worked okay on the white but got away from me on the red. Poor choice of equipment on my part. I will change this before doing this again.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sudz
How are you releasing the vacuum pressure while nearing the end of a transfer ?


----------



## Sudz

At this point I'm slowly releasing the carboy stopper. Not ideal for sure. My vacuum pump is adjustable but while playing around it does appear a valve which you can change quickly would be preferred.

I'm planning on adding a vacuum bleed valve. However, I do think it's more important to throttle back the wine flow since the vacuum in the carboy will be slow to change even with a bleed valve of some sort. At least when going through my "wet" run it did appear managing the wine flow was the most significant influence on controlling the air intrusion from the draining filter.

Admittedly, I have more learning curve in front of me if I'm to get this process under control.


----------



## GreginND

The bleed valve that comes with the All In One Wine Pump releases the vacuum quickly and it works great!

I don't use a cane all the way down to the bottom when I vacuum transfer/filter. So any air that gets in is just evacuated out the top. It doesn't bubble through the wine.


----------



## Chiumanfu

An easy way to do it is to put a bypass on the overflow tank. Any simple ball valve will work. It will dump all the vacuum and the flow will stop instantly.







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogpRCmJOD2g&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Sudz

Good ideas guys. Thanks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just made my first attempt at filtering and it didn't go too well. I have the 158116 housing and was attempting to use a PD-1-934 filter. The housing has a circular "lip" on the bottom that prevented the filter from resting all the way down. As a result, I couldn't completely screw the lid on and couldn't get a vacuum going. I could have sworn I read on here that certain filters were troublesome, but can't find the thread. Any ideas?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> Just made my first attempt at filtering and it didn't go too well. I have the 158116 housing and was attempting to use a PD-1-934 filter. The housing has a circular "lip" on the bottom that prevented the filter from resting all the way down. As a result, I couldn't completely screw the lid on and couldn't get a vacuum going. I could have sworn I read on here that certain filters were troublesome, but can't find the thread. Any ideas?



I also rember the post _ will look back and try and find it also. I did call filterfast and mentioned the same problem hoping for a different filter that had a softer top and bottom so it will seat better - but I got the runaround - if you have ever been there !!

Please PM me in a day or 2 - I just put in a call to a person that was dealing with the same issue and I believe they got the problem fixed


----------



## dralarms

Do a eBay search fp11x50.

I s a 1 micron filter that has a soft top and bottom. I buy them in a box of 50 for around 63.00. If you can't find it left me know. I'll pull up my history and get the auction number.

EBay item number 120966410130

I've bought from him 3 times.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> Do a eBay search fp11x50.
> 
> I s a 1 micron filter that has a soft top and bottom. I buy them in a box of 50 for around 63.00. If you can't find it left me know. I'll pull up my history and get the auction number.
> 
> EBay item number 120966410130
> 
> I've bought from him 3 times.



dralarms - 
what filter housing are you using ?
Did you also have a similar problem as well ??


----------



## dralarms

No, I bought my housing on eBay I think. I was not having a problem, I'm just a cheap bugger. Little more than 1.00 a filter, I can use one and pitch it and not get upset about it.


----------



## Norske

BoatBoy....

Read my post a couple of pages back. This was the same exact issue that I and several others have had with that particluar make and model of filter/housing.
We may have gotten a poor batch because others do not have this issue.
The problem with ours is that there is no way that the pentek filter, with it's hard plastic core will ever fit over, or in the round lip in the housing. They mate edge to edge, NOT over or inside like they should. Absolutely no way it will ever seal, hence why some have damaged their housing trying to tighten it up. 
The only solution for me was to purchase different filters, ones that have a soft supple gasket on each end. Problem gone. Just be sure that you get a filter that isn't a carbon filter.


----------



## TomC

vacuumpumpman said:


> I also rember the post _ will look back and try and find it also. I did call filterfast and mentioned the same problem hoping for a different filter that had a softer top and bottom so it will seat better - but I got the runaround - if you have ever been there !!
> 
> Please PM me in a day or 2 - I just put in a call to a person that was dealing with the same issue and I believe they got the problem fixed


 
I posted this awhile back. Not sure if it's what your looking for.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/pentek-house-filter-woes-36541/


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks Norske for responding - i was relying on you and 1 other person that I PM last night looking for a good filter source that will fix this problem. 
I personally think we have gotten a bad filter batch as Norske mentioned to me over the phone that there was a definite height difference between the filters


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks gang! Really appreciate the support. 

Steve: will touch base tomorrow or Tuesday. 

Norske: Where did u end up getting filters?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks gang! Really appreciate the support.
> 
> Steve: will touch base tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> Norske: Where did u end up getting filters?



I have used filters from McMaster Carr from time to time - not to bad in price , but it could not beat filterfast prices. Boy am I glad I didn't sell the complete filtration system with the Allinone !! But I will try and help point you in the right direction though


----------



## soccer0ww

Thanks for a very informative review. Clear and concise! Something I would like to get into in the future and now I have some excellent info.


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have used filters from McMaster Carr from time to time - not to bad in price ,



Steve,

Thanks for all your help on this! I placed an order with McMaster Carr yesterday, so we'll see what happens. I will post up my results when the filters arrive. 

I really appreciate all the help on this - especially knowing you don't even sell the filtration systems. Yet another indication of the great customer support you provide!

Thanks!!!

Jim

EDIT: Wow! I got a shipping notification a little while ago, and lo and behold! The package is being delivered via UPS today!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I Have been working on the filter situation today - I came up to a very good conclusion. I have documented and took pics as well - I am on my phone and will Not get home till late. 

Till then


----------



## Boatboy24

Cool!

My package arrived from McMaster Carr today and I filtered my Sauvignon Blanc and peach wine. The process was painless, though I think I may have a few kinks to work through (just getting used to it all). I used a Pentech "P1", a 1 micron filter. It did not have the hard plastic ring in the center like the filter from FiltersFast and worked just fine. I'm pretty,eased with how clear these two wines now look. 

Jim


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I was at a friends house today and he mentioned about having problems with the whole house filtration system. It got me thinking how could I definitely prove what is going wrong ?? 
Well first I tightened the housing and put a black mark on the housing and the filter body so they line up evenly. See pic

I then installed a new filter and noticed that the line was way off – causing air to be pulled in thru the housing and o ring.

The 3rd pic is a used filter that was cranked on as you can see the filter media crushed and still the lines do not match up – they are closer 

Please no comment on the brass fittings as he was nice enough for me to take the pics and hopefully find the correct filter setup

Hopefully others can do the same technique and between us - we can find the proper set-up !!


----------



## Boatboy24

I think that may be one of the 'kinks' I mentioned in my previous post. I was getting air in somewhere. The line from the sending carboy to the filter was nice and clean. Smooth flow and no bubbles. Going from the filter to the receiving carboy, I had bubbles. At first, I thought that maybe I just hadn't fully degassed the Sauvignon Blanc. But the peach, that is 8 months old, has been degassed a few times, and has time on its side, had the same result. Both got a dose of sulfite after filtering, so hopefully I'm safe. 

One thing I noticed on the McMaster-Carr site is that some filters are listed as 10", some at 9 7/8, and others at 9 3/4.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I did notice that most of the people having problems are using the 158116 housings - I will contact filterfast again - they say they are both 10'' filters. but If I am a betting man - I believe the 1 of those housings is a little shorter - like the 158116 I will let you know my findings - please Pm me if you are having problems with a certain housing so we can correct this


----------



## Boatboy24

vacuumpumpman said:


> I did notice that most of the people having problems are using the 158116 housings - I will contact filterfast again - they say they are both 10'' filters. but If I am a betting man - I believe the 1 of those housings is a little shorter - like the 158116 I will let you know my findings - please Pm me if you are having problems with a certain housing so we can correct this



You might be right. Just went to FiltersFast to try and order a 158326, but they are out of stock. I'd like to see them side by side. 

Hopefully, Danger Dave can chime in. I think he's using a 158116 with the pentek PD-x-934 (x being a 1 or a 5, based on micron size). Maybe there's a trick to it. Or maybe ther is a defective batch do 158116's out there.


----------



## dangerdave

I am working today---Easter Sunday---but I will definately check mine when I get home tomorrow and see if things match up. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Chiumanfu

I did some testing with my 158326 housing.

The filter will not line up if I try to close it in a horizontal position. The filter sealing lip digs into the filters plastic ring and not the filter material as it should.

If I try to close it in a vertical position, it lines up everytime.

If the filter sealing lip does not line up when you close the housing, it still should not cause an air leak. The only possible source of air leaks is the barb fittings or the main seal between the lid and the housing. Even if you completely remove the filter, it will not cause an air leak. There is an oring in the housing just after the threads that I would be more suspicious of. Look at the oring itself and the wall of the lid that the oring seals to.

Maybe the misaligned (or too long) filter is making it so that you can't screw down the housing enough for the oring to seal properly, but then you would definitely see air bubbles rising up past the oring and through the threads if you turn the assembly upside down during a rack.

Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the root issue.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Chiumanfu said:


> I did some testing with my 158326 housing.
> 
> Maybe the misaligned (or too long) filter is making it so that you can't screw down the housing enough for the oring to seal properly, but then you would definitely see air bubbles rising up past the oring and through the threads if you turn the assembly upside down during a rack.
> 
> Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the root issue.



The above post describe that there may be a problem of the filter height being too long causing the o ring not being fully seated properly - see my pics 

I do not believe you would see it leaking - because of the location of the oring and housing. I believe the best way is to do a dry run , refer to my above post indicating the mark treatment


----------



## Chiumanfu

Did the mark treatment on my 158326 housing with Pentek PD-5-934 filter and it closes to the same point with and without filter installed.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Chiumanfu said:


> Did the mark treatment on my 158326 housing with Pentek PD-5-934 filter and it closes to the same point with and without filter installed.



Do you recall the date you purchase it ?
I do believe that we may have a defective batch of housings or filters

If you don't mind me asking what size is your filter ?


----------



## Chiumanfu

Beginning of 2012. The filter is exactly 25cm long.


----------



## dralarms

OK,

I'm going to try and lend a hand here.

I am using the -26 housing, I have just had a lengthy talk with Steve, 

This is what I am seeing.

The filters I am using are 10 1/8" and are spun type filters, they have no plastic end caps.

I do get a complete seal and no air.

They do crush just a bit but there is no damage, its just where the housing and lid come in contact with the housing.

They are 1 micron filters and if you want the info just pm me.

I also have some 5 micron filters from culligan, they are 9 3/4 and they fit tight and no damage. But they are only 5 micron.

I can't post pictures since my camera is out of commission.


----------



## Boatboy24

158116 housing here. Tonight, I tried Steve's pen test with a Pentech P5 and a PD-5-934. I couldn't get the mark close with either one of them, though the P5 (without the plastic core) got much closer than the other one.

Edit: On a future attempt, I was able to get things lined up with the P5 - see pics in vacuumpumpman's post.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> 158116 housing here. Tonight, I tried Steve's pen test with a Pentech P5 and a PD-5-934. I couldn't get the mark close with either one of them, though the P5 (without the plastic core) got much closer than the other one.



I have been on the phone for an extended period of time with filterfast (5th try so far ) and she mentioned that there is a good possibility that the housing and the filter are incompatible - the housing being a slim line and the filter being regular, or possible that some have some defective housings ?

I hope to have this straightened out as quick as possible - 

Thanks Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve: You've been a tremendous asset through all of this! Thanks!


----------



## JimC

Dang I ordered the 158117 as the other was not in stock when i ordered, sadly the 158117 has a release valve on top which I assume willl cause an issue. I guess I will run some test runs tonight with it and the PD-1-934 filter as it looks shorter than the PD-5-934 filter. Or even run tests without a filter at all.


----------



## JimC

okay I did mine without a filter and it seals good but pumps a ALOT of air out into the recieving carboy. It appears the filter keeps a layer of oxegen at the top that keeps sucking through the hole but never goes away. Is this because i did not use a filter at all? If i tip teh filter over it just fills up with more and more air in it like it has a leak but no water comes out... wierd...


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am planning on making a tutorial on the whole house filters and the mistakes made during the process. I would like to say thank you to everyone - especially boatboy24 - for gathering all this information up. I have been on the phone with a technical support with pentek the manufacture to get to the bottom of this.

I would recommend the following ( recommended by the manufacturer for wine filtration )

FILTER HOUSING - 158116 - considering they are typically out of the 158326
WRENCH- SW-1A
BRACKET - 244047
FILTER - 1 MICRON = P1
FILTER - 5 MICRON = P5

all can be found at filtersfast.com

It has been recommended to defintley mount the housing to something solid in order to properly tighten it down.

Next index your housing top and bottom after hand tight (with a marker or paint pen - see above post for pics at this time ) Install filter till the index marks align up properly. That will tell you that your housing to O ring is properly sealed.

Teflon tape the barb fittings that screw into the housing - do not over tighten 

The difference between the P-5 and the PD-5-934 is the 934 has a rubber bottom and top and it is much harder to align up the marks - the P5 has an open ends on both sides and that is what creates your seal as the housing is tightened down it will literally makes its own seal in the cartridge itself. 

I hope this clarifies any problems with the use of the whole house filtration system - there will be a better tutorial latter - I just wanted to get the information out there as quick as possible.

Here are some pics the top one is the cartridge with no filter - hand tightened and indexed 

The 2nd picture shows a P5 filter that is tightened with wrench ( notice the index marks )

The 3rd picture is the pd-5-934 filter that is tightened with wrench (notice the index marks )
The 3rd one will defintley pull air in the housing that could not be seen by the naked eye.

I would like to thank Boatboy24 again for the great pics !!


----------



## Dend78

thanks for tracking this all down this is probably what was wrong on my end as well


----------



## Chiumanfu

Yes, thank you very much Steve for sorting this out. Do you mind if I update my article with this new information?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Chiumanfu said:


> Yes, thank you very much Steve for sorting this out. Do you mind if I update my article with this new information?



I will have time this weekend to update this topic - it will be a sticky soon and you can have a hyperlink to it. I literally have invested hours of time in this - in order to come to a final conclusion. 
This is my contribution to all who use the whole house filtration ststem


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would like to let everyone know that I started a new thread on 
Tips and tricks for the whole house filtration system - If you ever had a problem with the whole house filtration - I believe I might of found a solution for you -

see link and let me know your comments on that thread - please

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## dralarms

Dang it, I messed up my o-ring. Any where to get one or am I screwed?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> Dang it, I messed up my o-ring. Any where to get one or am I screwed?



Yes filterfast sells replacement o rings 
Don't forget a little lube helps the o ring from tearing 

The big box stores carry them but I don't know if it will fit your housing


----------



## dralarms

I bought some from Lowes and they don't fit.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

dralarms said:


> I bought some from Lowes and they don't fit.



does filterfast have the exact replacements


----------



## Levi24

I just wanted to give FilterFast a compliment for their customer service. My housing was messed up by the hard plastic in the center of the filter. They sent me replacement filters for the ones that ruined the housing and gave me a considerable discount on a new housing. All is fixed now and running as smoothly as ever!

Thanks for the terrific customer service FilterFast! Also, thanks to Steve for a great explanation of the problem and his customer service as well.


----------



## TomC

Levi24 said:


> I just wanted to give FilterFast a compliment for their customer service. My housing was messed up by the hard plastic in the center of the filter. They sent me replacement filters for the ones that ruined the housing and gave me a considerable discount on a new housing. All is fixed now and running as smoothly as ever!
> 
> Thanks for the terrific customer service FilterFast! Also, thanks to Steve for a great explanation of the problem and his customer service as well.


 
What housing and filters did you get in replacement? I had a similar problem and have yet to replace it. TIA


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I PM Levi24 on the same exact thing as well 

I would imagine that he went with the following ? 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

It has fixed slot of problems due to damaged housings


----------



## diywinemaker

I've just received Pentek housing and filters from filterfast. However, I do not see o-rings that have been mentioned in several posts along this thread. Is this ok? Where these o-rings should be?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

diywinemaker
There is only 1 oring - it is in the lower housing groove which seals against the top half. If you are referring to some who have placed an oring on the filter or anywhere else please read and follow this link here 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## diywinemaker

vacuumpumpman said:


> diywinemaker
> There is only 1 oring - it is in the lower housing groove which seals against the top half. If you are referring to some who have placed an oring on the filter or anywhere else please read and follow this link here
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/



Thanks, it helps


----------



## Schuster1

Chiumanfu said:


> Sudz, since you are already flipping the housing, I'd suggest trying it without the tube and see if that works better for you.
> 
> Here is my process...
> 
> 1) Start with the housing right side up. Turn on the vacuum.
> 
> 2) Wait about 10 seconds for the housing to fill.
> 
> 3) Once the wine starts flowing from the output port, flip the housing upside down. The wine flows in the bottom and out the bottom therefore never having the opportunity to mix with air.
> 
> 4) At the end of the transfer, once the wine is almost finished emptying from the housing, open the bypass valve and blow off the vacuum.
> 
> 5) Raise the housing higher than the receiving carboy to allow any last drops to gravity feed into the carboy.
> 
> I posted a link to a video a page back.



Can you please recommend the vacuum pump that you use. I have been researching this process, have all the filter parts ordered. Thanks for your help. Ds


----------



## Sudz

Schuster1 said:


> Can you please recommend the vacuum pump that you use. I have been researching this process, have all the filter parts ordered. Thanks for your help. Ds


 
The pump I use is an older aspirator pump originally used by a dentist I believe. Anyway, I didn't buy it so I can't help you with a recommendation. I've used it for several years degassing and racking. Works great.


----------



## Schuster1

One final question. If I mount the filter housing do i need the black 9" tube inside the filter


----------



## vacuumpumpman

*Schuster1*
No you do not have to have the pipe installed - it just makes it easier to use 
Please check out these 2 threads for additional information on vacuum pumps and filtering 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/


----------



## Schuster1

Got it. I'll review all tonight. Thanks for your help. Ds


----------



## blueflint

Looks like there is a variety of vacuum pumps being used. How much vacuum is needed as a minimum? Will a small or mico vacuum pump work or converted aquarium pump work? Seems the mico pumps pull 16Hg. 

Thanks, Tony


----------



## blueflint

or maybe this:
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=4-1817&catname=


----------



## dralarms

Don't think 16 would do it. Steve has gone to a lot of expense to create a great product. I'd buy one before I tried to jumble something together.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

You can try it ???
I dont think it will have enough LPN to do much of anything ?
And the vacuum is also very low


----------



## terroirdejeroir

Just finished my first filtering using the WHF and the AIOWP - very pleased with how beautiful my peach wine looks! I have noticed in the thread that multiple people mentioned drying the filter cartridge in the microwave. I would appreciate details around settings, duration, etc. I don't want to ruin the cartridge. I am using the P1 and P5 cartridges.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

That was me - with the drying of using a microwave on my expensive filters (above 100 dollars or so ) 
I would personally not recommend doing the same with a 3 dollar filter - I would use it and discard it. What I would do is use it for several batches and then discard it


----------



## Jeffro59

Great write up...I think I might go ahead and invest in the Whole House System with the pump.

I purchased a (used) Buon Mini Jet and used it today to filter my Mango wine (#2 filter). Wasn't too thrilled with the loss (around 20 ounces due to residuals in carboy, some leakage and filter retainage). It cleared the wine Ok. Compared to the write up and the endorsement for the Whole House system, I wish I would have seen this earlier!


----------



## RotGut76

After doing a few test runs with plain water I finally was able to bottle using the AIO and the whole house system.

I did have one issue. As the bottle filled a large amount of "froth" or foam formed similar to when you degas as you transfer from carboy to carboy with the AIO.

Is this normal? Did I not degas properly during the transfer process? I only transferred this batch once.

Here is a pic of what the bottle looked like after about 15 minutes of sitting:



 

This is my first attempt to bottle using the filter system. If I remember correctly the wine didn't gas up so much when I used the AIO without the filter.

I was using a 1 micron filter.

Is it still safe to cork with that white foam in there?


----------



## dralarms

I do. Sometimes it's caused by filling too fast. (Bottling attachment has 2 speeds) other times by kmeta still in the bottle. Never had a problem yet.


----------



## dralarms

Were you filtering straight to the bottle? If so that can cause it wlso. Filter to a clean carboy and then just fill the bottles.


----------



## RotGut76

dralarms said:


> I do. Sometimes it's caused by filling too fast. (Bottling attachment has 2 speeds) other times by kmeta still in the bottle. Never had a problem yet.



K meta could have been the issue. 

When you say the bottling attachment has 2 speeds what do you mean?
I was controlling the speed with the in-line pressure release button.


----------



## dralarms

Look on the attachment, there is a red line. Leave red line open slows down the speed, covering it and its wide open. I cover mine and use the throttle to regulate the speed. I still get foam sometimes.


----------



## RotGut76

dralarms said:


> Look on the attachment, there is a red line. Leave red line open slows down the speed, covering it and its wide open. I cover mine and use the throttle to regulate the speed. I still get foam sometimes.



Cool. I didn't even notice that. Thank you! So I can go ahead and cork? Will that little layer of suds go away?


----------



## dralarms

Yes and yes. You can also plug it and tilt the bottle back and forth and that should make it disapate faster.


----------



## RotGut76

dralarms said:


> Yes and yes. You can also plug it and tilt the bottle back and forth and that should make it disapate faster.



Thanks again!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Thanks D !
I turn on my computer and I must say you answered all the questions - before I even had a chance to -- Thanks again !! 

Yes it is not recommended to filter and bottle at the same time


----------



## jamesngalveston

Steve you sure have a bunch of helpers.....
Make note: add tag to filter....Do not filter and bottle at same time...
Hey buddy, see you fixing to get more cold,ice and snow....
Invitation stands, come on down.


----------



## RotGut76

vacuumpumpman said:


> Yes it is not recommended to filter and bottle at the same time



I did overlook that fact. Next time I will rack/filter THEN bottle. Thanks again for everyones help.

In spite of the operator error I did manage to get 60 bottles done. I'm definitely happy with the results.


----------



## beggarsu

I want to make or buy a filtering system. Vinbrite would do for this year, but there are no stores near here. 

I have only about 30 -34 gallons of wine to filter for this year. 


I could buy the Buon Vino at the Brew Store - about $200

I saw a whole house filtering system - several sizes with all sizes filters in the microns at Canadian Tire, brand name "Rainfresh". 
I wouldn't have any trouble with the tubing and fittings - I've done home plumbing around here a lot. 

! don't have special corks or tools to make special corks and don't have glass carboys nor do I want to invest in them right now. But I have other tools for plumbing and fitting. 
-


So I would like to find a pump that does something like the Buon Vino does. ie suck the liquid from a tube in the carboy and push it through the filter 

The Buon Vino can draw from a carboy or primary and put to another carboy or primary - no need to create a vacuum in the carboy.

So I could pass from the carboy to my primary bucket through a pump and the filter system.


So would a air compressor pump perform this action and could it be rigged ?
Or some other kind of pump?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

No offence beggarsu
But you are on a review of the whole house filtration. I think you might get better response by starting a new topic ?

I don't believe an air compressor is your solution - I believe you will be needing a liquid pump of sort. I am familiar with shurflo pumps - but then they are quite expensive - around the 100 dollar range and up.


----------



## beggarsu

*Rainfresh Brand Whole House Filter*

I have bought the _Rainfresh _Brand Whole house water filter. It's the only brand sold around here or up here in Canada as far as I know. I got a small choice of major hardware stores (Peavy's, Canadian Tire, Home Hardware ,Rona (Rona doesn't sell WHF) in this small city, this is all that they sell. 

http://reviews.canadiantire.ca/9045...r-under-sink-water-filter-reviews/reviews.htm


http://www.rainfresh.ca/sediment_filters.php




I have the Standard one, not the deluxe one, 27.99 at Canadian Tire - it was 26.99 at Peavy's but they were sold out of the standard. 

Filters are 5.99 (all kinds) at Peavy's and 5.99 (5 Micron) and 7.99 (1 Micron) at Canadian Tire. So Peavy's is best buy.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5cKin3pfDZM[/ame]

No store had any set of connectors made for this - apparently there are some but they don't have them here (Connector Set CK1 - no store has this - go figure and I'm not sure it's useful for my purpose ) -I had to improvise.
...
I am working on a smorgasbord of connectors -using plastic tubing - because there are no standard parts for what I am doing. I think it got some leak proof connections going - this does not need to take the pressures of house water pressure so tubing within tubing can be secure. I've done my own house plumbing with PEX and clamping tool.
..
I worked out system of tubing within different sizes tubing to interconnect and did some clever work cutting tubing slices putting inside the plastic connectors at joins to make the rainfresh connectors airtight ( I bought 2 times 3/4 (screw to tube connectors) for $79 cents each. I'll post some pics later.

---

I am in the middle of testing it with water before I do my wine (Skeeter Pee and Dragon's Blood both are ready).

The reason I am posting is that I accidentally reversed input and output while testing the water flow. And *Gadzooks* when I turned it upside done I realized I had drained all 100 percent of the water from it.

I have prepared a PEX 1/2 inch pipe just about to cut to length - ( I thought up a new method for this cutting different from what others have done here - I'll detail later) but seeing if I simply reverse the outlets , the fluid coming in up the centre and exiting the side it simply drains completely by turning it upside down. I just use it on my table -chair setup , I don't permanently fix to a table leg - actually I bungee cord it to the chair - simple setup - takes no time to set up, so it's easy to turn upside down.

So, did anyone try that? ie reversing the outlets. If the filter is different on the inside from the outside maybe gross filter on the outside and fine on the inside - I should go with the PEX trouble but if not then this way is good. 
did anyone open a used filter and see what they look like - are they consistent all the way through and inside surface same as outside surface - the only way I could tell right now would be to destroy my filter. 

There is nothing left in the unit after use (with reversal of intake) not even 6 ounces that _dangerdave_ reported with his setup.


thanks

EDIT:

I am assuming the design of the Pentek is the same as the Rainfresh, I've seen the picture of the pipe inserted -the outtake looks the same so the intake hole must be the same - ie inside, on the side. 

EDIT2

OK looks like going inside to out on the filter is a bad idea - 
Small surface area to large surface area for one thing - all the filtered stuff will be in a small area - not the intended use of the filter and probably not effective. 

I got the 1/2 inch PEX rod ready - it fits from the tapered out-take hole to a raised centre notch inside the filter at the far end (where it is closed) which keeps it centered - I just continued to slice down the PEX til it fit exactly - then I cut two notches on either side of the PEX pipe at the far end 1/4 inch deep, 1/4 inch wide with exacto knife. 
I think that will be enough - test it tomorrow..

--->


Postscript _ I used a $15 drill pump to pull the water through in my test - works OK - gets the job done .
(Wine --> Rainfresh WHF --> drill pump ---> empty carboy) 
( Wine on Table ---> Filter at Table Bottom Height (strapped to chair back) ---> pump on chair seat ---> carboy on floor)
This is just emergency use because I got wine to filter immediately. Later I intend to replace the drill pump with a vacuum pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I personally would keep the inlet and outlet in the direction it was intended for - if you tip the housing upside down it will still empty out - there are many people who have posted the same result on this topic. 

The filter is designed this way for proper filtration - it has much more surface area on the outside of the filter compared to the inside. You will clog up a filter alot faster by reversing it.

Try looking for a 3/4''to a 1/2'' bushing and then 1/2 to a 3/8 bushing and then use a standard 3/8 barb end with male threads to thread into the bushing


----------



## beggarsu

vacuumpumpman said:


> I personally would keep the inlet and outlet in the direction it was intended for - if you tip the housing upside down it will still empty out - there are many people who have posted the same result on this topic.
> 
> The filter is designed this way for proper filtration - it has much more surface area on the outside of the filter compared to the inside. You will clog up a filter alot faster by reversing it.
> 
> Try looking for a 3/4''to a 1/2'' bushing and then 1/2 to a 3/8 bushing and then use a standard 3/8 barb end with male threads to thread into the bushing



Yes thanks, I figured that out. I was able to get 3/4''to a 1/2'' bushing and 1/2" inch to 1/2 inch barb - the rest was handled easily by tubes over tubes and within tubes - I even triple layered some joins (successive layers of different sizes tubing so they are solid and narrowed down. The stress here is not as serious as house water pressure. I even just unplug the tubes for storage or to drain the last part with gravity.

I think I see Steve, you went for the turning upside down solution or said it's about the same from the other thread.

I haven't had any problems whatsoever with the _Rainfresh_ for alignment or leakage as I seemed to see for the other brand scanning the pages of this thread, - seems to be a good tight seal and the filter fits really well, guided and held by inner ledges on the glass end. 

I seemed to sort of froth the last bit no matter what I did so finally i opted for the simple solution - gravity drain the last bit in the upside down position - it drained out without needing pressure or so it seemed my last test run through. 

I filtered skeeter Pee which was already very clear - but I hope I got rid of the dreaded eyesore stuff which I found out accumulates over time from some of my home fruit wines unfiltered or maybe not as cleared as I thought they were.

I'm fairly well satisfied with the batch filtering.

I filtered a couple of 1.5 litres sets and sort of frothed them at the end - (that's a problem from my drill pump being too strong I think-so it's working but troublesome) before I thought of the gravity solution which I only just did testing with water.
So I will try letting gravity finish it in the future. As for if a little bit gets unfiltered being trapped in the well wall between intake and outake I'll just put it in the last bottle as tester to drink first, it's no big deal but very little gets trapped there.. 

Taste testing the stuff I seemed to aerate - didn't seem to turn to instant vinegar - maybe it just looks bad in the action, maybe it takes a lot more than that to damage the wine or perhaps I had them adequately sulphided or even over-sulphided which prevented damage? Or maybe over time it will taste sour?


----------



## freqflyer

Will the whole house filter work with gravity alone?


----------



## freqflyer

Will the whole house filter work by gravity alone?


----------



## dralarms

No it will not.


----------



## Boyd

Yes,a whole house filter works fine with just gravity. I have done it a number of times.

After posting this I noticed that someone disagrees. 

A vacuum pump displaces air causing atmospheric pressure (air pressure) pressing on the top of the liquid to cause it to flow. If the container of liquid is not open to the atmosphere the liquid will not flow. Same with siphoning, the liquid flowing thru the siphon tube cause a partial vacuum in the tube.

Liquids will tend to seek its own level . If you have a pail of liquid with a valve you can open the valve and the weight of the liquid will cause it to flow.

It will flow thru the filter. No problem unless the filter is plugged.


----------



## ibglowin

freqflyer said:


> Will the whole house filter work by gravity alone?



How much time do you have………


----------



## Boyd

ibglowin said:


> How much time do you have………


 
I do not understand the question. Perhaps I should have gone further than 9th grade.

Depending of the height of the liquid to be siphoned thru a filter in relation the receiving container it can be as fast as using a vacuum pump.

I do have a vacuum pump. I find it does not hook it self up. Takes time, so I do not always use it.

A cheap compressor also works. Just hook into the intake side. Did that for a couple years before getting a vacuum pump.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boyd said:


> I do not understand the question. Perhaps I should have gone further than 9th grade.
> 
> Depending of the height of the liquid to be siphoned thru a filter in relation the receiving container it can be as fast as using a vacuum pump.



Boyd - 
I must question on your statement that gravity can be as fast as using a vacuum while pulling thru a filter ?
Typical filters that we use are 1 and 5 micron filters for winemaking. 
It takes about 4 minutes using the Allinone to filter 5 gallons or so - once the filter gets a little plugged it will really reduce any flow thru the filter. 

If your wine level is 15 feet above grade, you will have 6.5 psi.


----------



## plowboy

I will be putting the gravity method to the test soon. It worked well with water 1 story up so we shall see how it goes with something a little more viscose.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Let me know your results Plowboy - 

I was able to find 1 other persons results -Chiumanfu

On a side note. I've done some more testing and the 1 micron filter flows way too slow for a pure gravity feed. I've decided on a standard practice of filtering during a vacuum racking as shown by Steve


----------



## freqflyer

Perhaps I should clarify my question. If you can do 5 gallons in 4 minutes under vacuum, can you do 5 gallons in say 40 minutes using gravity and say a six foot drop? Also what micron filter do you recommend? I have a batch of DB, Island Mist, and WE Zinfandel Blush to do.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

You then would have approx 3 psi of pressure and I would recommened using the 1 micron for DB.

I am not sure of how long it will take ?? 
But there will be alot more exposure time to oxygen -


----------



## richmke

You have to have a pressure differential in order to flow the wine through the filter. The pressure differential can be caused by vacuum pulling the air/wine, or pump pushing the wine.

You can also use gravity to create the pressure differential. I believe the vacuum pump can create a pressure differential of about 10 psi. A column of water (wine) 6 feet high is about 2 psi.

Note 1: The tubing will cause pressure loss, so use the largest tubing you can find.
Note 2: The height of the column of water is calculated from the top of the wine in the carboy, and the top of the wine in the receiving carboy. So, as you filter, the height differential decreases, and thus the pressure differential.
Note 3: The filter will also introduce pressure loss (pressure differential needs to be at least X psi in order for any flow to occur), and the pressure loss increases as the filter becomes clogged.


----------



## ibglowin

The problem with using gravity is if you have ANY sediment, even a small amount of dusty fines on the bottom and you stir that up your toast. You will plug whatever filter you are using and your wine will cease to flow. If you want to use gravity to filter your wine they sell a solution off the shelf called the Vinbrite. Doesn't work very well…..


----------



## plowboy

Challenge accepted. Hopefully I get to it on Saturday and add my nickels worth of experience.


----------



## Boyd

vacuumpumpman said:


> Boyd -
> I must question on your statement that gravity can be as fast as using a vacuum while pulling thru a filter ?
> Typical filters that we use are 1 and 5 micron filters for winemaking
> It takes about 4 minutes using the Allinone to filter 5 gallons or so - once the filter gets a little plugged it will really reduce any flow thru the filter.
> 
> If your wine level is 15 feet above grade, you will have 6.5 psi.



That also holds true with an vacuum pump in that the flow thru the filter slows as the filter gets plugged.

I have never timed using a vacuum pump or siphoning thru a filter and could really care less. Usually doing other things at the same time anyway.

The question was will a whole house filter work with gravity, and the answer is hell yes, it will.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boyd said:


> That also holds true with an vacuum pump in that the flow thru the filter slows as the filter gets plugged.
> 
> I have never timed using a vacuum pump or siphoning thru a filter and could really care less. Usually doing other things at the same time anyway.
> 
> The question was will a whole house filter work with gravity, and the answer is hell yes, it will.



Please let us know your results - using a 1 micron filter -

The whole house filter may or not work with a gravity system - all depending on how much sediment may plug up the filter as vacuum will be able to pull alot more due to a partial filter that is plugged. 

Please let us know of your results using gravity using a 1 micron filter and how long it takes as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boyd -
I look back at some last posts and I came up with this one that you left - 

I am not knocking vacuum pumps. I have one, and use it on my larger carboys, and for degassing.

As far as contact with air I use a low vacuum to control the speed the wine goes around in the carboy. Takes awhile longer but that is ok. Might try a racking wand in the receiving carboy and see it that makes a difference.

I don't have a vacuum set up for bottling and filtering yet. I filter and bottle with my mini filter. Just put the discharge tube in the bottle and let her rip. Works fine for now. Probably a little slower but I am retired and have the time.

The mini filter loses a little wine so I am going to try a vise grip clamp and a couple of pieces of steel between the clamps. Seems to me the leakage may be caused by the pressure applied by the screw on the outside of the filter may cause the center to bow some.

The vacuum setup is on my wish list along with a lot of other things.

As far as the smaller carboys are concerned I like to lift them. My back is in good shape and I think the exercise might even be good for me as long as I lift properly. 




So I take it that you still use the mini jet for filtering ?


----------



## Boyd

vacuumpumpman said:


> Boyd -
> I look back at some last posts and I came up with this one that you left -
> 
> I am not knocking vacuum pumps. I have one, and use it on my larger carboys, and for degassing.
> 
> As far as contact with air I use a low vacuum to control the speed the wine goes around in the carboy. Takes awhile longer but that is ok. Might try a racking wand in the receiving carboy and see it that makes a difference.
> 
> I don't have a vacuum set up for bottling and filtering yet. I filter and bottle with my mini filter. Just put the discharge tube in the bottle and let her rip. Works fine for now. Probably a little slower but I am retired and have the time.
> 
> The mini filter loses a little wine so I am going to try a vise grip clamp and a couple of pieces of steel between the clamps. Seems to me the leakage may be caused by the pressure applied by the screw on the outside of the filter may cause the center to bow some.
> 
> The vacuum setup is on my wish list along with a lot of other things.
> 
> As far as the smaller carboys are concerned I like to lift them. My back is in good shape and I think the exercise might even be good for me as long as I lift properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it that you still use the mini jet for filtering ?


 
Nope, I use a whole house filter as recommend on this site, either with a vacuum pump on my larger carboys of a siphon with the smaller ones. I filter as the last racking step before bottling. The wine is already clear before filtering. Got 2 of the Mini filters. Offered a man $50.00 for a near new one and he accepted. Must be like guns, more is better. 

I still use the pump only on the mini filter for bottling.

On a side note I rinse and freeze my filters after use. One micron is all I use.

Given that they are damp when frozen I would guess that they are now a somewhat larger micron value due to the expansion of the moisture they contain when frozen.

As far as sanitation I boil the filters before use.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I personally would not freeze them as the water will expand making the filter porous holes much larger !!

I would recommend doing multiple batches and discarding the 3 dollar filter to be on the safe side - otherwise put it in a meta solution with a lid or a ziploc bag if needed.


----------



## plowboy

So finally gave the gravity powered filter a go today. It was a compleat success. Total hight difference was in and around 10 feet. 






The air bleed button was actually handy rather than a problem. Bled a big air bubble right out. Between setup, filtering and clean up it took less than a hour. Odds are I could do it faster now that I've already done it once. 






I have learned the hard way that if you need to turn you back from the hose, keep it lashed down. Lol. Dollar store cat litter boxes also make for a cheap catch tray. 






I did add in the down tube to move the intake from the top of the filter to the bottom. It worked flawlessly. 

[ame]https://vimeo.com/104201199[/ame]

Between what was left in the filter and what was trapped in line sumps I lost a glasses worth. Not too shabby




. 


All in all it was a bit of a hassle but it works. I plan on getting a vacuum pump one day so for now it's a stop gap measure. It went far better than I expected so I can't compliance too much.


----------



## freqflyer

Plowboy. What filter and housing are you using? It doesn't look like the one suggested in this thread.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I would still recommend using the following filter part # - and even if you decide to use it gravity - just loosen the housing a bit. Just make sure you mark the housing - like Ployboy did as well. 

See link for specific part # 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## plowboy

No idea about what the filter housings make and model is. It is just what I could get my hands on locally. I'm pretty sure it's the same idea as the recommended filter, just larger.


----------



## freqflyer

Does anybody have a part number for the barb connectors?


----------



## freqflyer

Does anybody have a part number for the barb connectors? Or their size?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

freqflyer said:


> Does anybody have a part number for the barb connectors? Or their size?



Please check this thread out ( also mentioned in post 181) - It has updated filters part # !! If you can not find the barbs - please email me and I can sell them to you at a very reasonable cost 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## freqflyer

It's not that I don't want to buy them from you. Actually, I'm hoping to buy your pump soon. I can't justify/afford it right now. I'm $300.00 dollars into wine making supplies and have only made one batch. I was hoping to pick them up at a hardware store and avoid paying shipping.


----------



## freqflyer

It's not that I don't want to buy them from you. I'm hoping to buy your pump soon. I can't justify/afford it right now. I'm $300.00 into wine making supplies and have only made one batch. I was hoping to buy them at a hardware store and avoid paying shipping.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

freqflyer said:


> It's not that I don't want to buy them from you. I'm hoping to buy your pump soon. I can't justify/afford it right now. I'm $300.00 into wine making supplies and have only made one batch. I was hoping to buy them at a hardware store and avoid paying shipping.



I charge 6 dollars which include shipping for 2 barbs ! 

For some reason or another they are hard to find at most hardware or big box stores without going brass - 
I only provide them to people - because I had to purchase them in a bulk quantity - for people like you .


----------



## jojabri

I found the barbs at my local Ace hardware. If I recall, they were under $1. They had them at Lowes but were sold out.


----------



## codeman

How are you guys cleaning your filters?


----------



## GreginND

I don't bother cleaning a $3 filter. It's not worth the effort and risk of contamination later.


----------



## codeman

GreginND said:


> I don't bother cleaning a $3 filter. It's not worth the effort and risk of contamination later.



So you use it once (or multiple times in the same day) then you toss it?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

codeman said:


> So you use it once (or multiple times in the same day) then you toss it?



I recommend using it for as many batches as you have and then discarding it - as they are so cheap. ( Yes - multiple times in the same day )


----------



## Jeffro59

*Question for vacuumpumpman...*

I've been leaning towards this system for the better part of a year...but this thread is really long, and I have read through it, but I have lingering doubts that I could purchase everything I need to complete the setup with little or no aggravation.

It seems there are a litany of parts and other things to consider when acquiring everything, and that troubles me.

Do you now have a clean, one-stop-shop buy-it-all list? Is it an up-to-date list where anybody can procure the items listed in a single day's effort (for the "Whole House Filtering")?

Show me a clean list, and I'll buy your vacuum...not interested in a fragmented list such as what I have seen in the thread...


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Jeffro59 said:


> I've been leaning towards this system for the better part of a year...but this thread is really long, and I have read through it, but I have lingering doubts that I could purchase everything I need to complete the setup with little or no aggravation.
> 
> It seems there are a litany of parts and other things to consider when acquiring everything, and that troubles me.
> 
> Do you now have a clean, one-stop-shop buy-it-all list? Is it an up-to-date list where anybody can procure the items listed in a single day's effort (for the "Whole House Filtering")?
> 
> Show me a clean list, and I'll buy your vacuum...not interested in a fragmented list such as what I have seen in the thread...



The first page is still up to date for the complete filter housing and all - once purchasing the Allinone - please purchase the barbs and extra hose and you are complete - 

FILTER HOUSING – 158116 –
WRENCH- SW-1A
BRACKET – 244047
FILTER – 1 MICRON = P1
Spun Polypropylene Filter
FILTER – 5 MICRON = P5
Spun Polypropylene Filter
Barb fittings – 1/4 npt to 3/8 barb

all can be found at http://www.filtersfast.com except for the barb connectors

I have thought about selling the filter with the pump - but It would cost more due to double shipping and handling fees.

If you have any questions - please Pm me 

Thanks Steve


----------



## richmke

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have thought about selling the filter with the pump - but It would cost more due to double shipping and handling fees.



Have a "filter" kit. You ship the barbs and hose. You drop ship the other items from Filter's Fast (order on your CC, and FF ships to the purchaser).


----------



## cintipam

I rinse mine well with water till it runs clear, then put it into a tupperware container filled halfway with Kmeta (don't fill all the way cause when you freeze it expands and will pop the top), rotate container several times to make sure meta is well distributed throughout then put in the freezer. Day or two before I need to use it I pop it into the fridge, and if needed sit in hot water to finish the thraw process. Has been used about 5 times with no sign of problem at all.

pam in cinti


----------



## FTC Wines

Jeffro59, just go for it it's a great system! It will save so much time & effort,


----------



## corinth

*review-whole-house-wine-filtering-*

Jethro 59,
Hi i have included below the list of parts plus the link. Steve is very helpful and will call you and answer all your questions. though I have not bought either yet, I will be by the end of the year and I know steve will be there to help. I have already talked to him on the phone and has explained many things to me. Now that is what I call excellent service support.

I am still saving my pennies steve---getting closer.
Steve: I hope I got all the links correct.

Whole house filtering parts and link
FILTER HOUSING – 158116 –
https://www.filtersfast.com/search/go?w=158116&asug=&view=list&submit1.x=32&submit1.y=6
WRENCH- SW-1A
https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
BRACKET – 244047
https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-SW-1A-filter-wrench.asp
FILTER – 1 MICRON = P1
Spun Polypropylene Filter
https://www.filtersfast.com/search/...ter&asug=&view=list&submit1.x=37&submit1.y=10
FILTER – 5 MICRON = P5
Spun Polypropylene Filter
https://www.filtersfast.com/search/...502520&isort=score&view=list&w=Pentek P5&rk=2
Barb fittings – 1/4 npt to 3/8 barb
Steve could help with that.
1/2 x 2ft polyethylene pipe: should be 9 inches long?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/VPC-1-2-...=CJ-_-7114947-_-11210757&cj=true#.Ujmyoz-S-rY

Corinth


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Corinth
You can probably eliminate the pvc pipe as it mainly had to do with marking the filter housing as shown in this post - 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

.Thanks for all the direct links !!

here is the direct link for the P-1
https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-P1-Poly-Spun-Filter.asp

and the P-5
https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-P5-water-filters.asp

and the bracket - 244047
https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-244047-filter-mounting-bracket.asp


----------



## Charlesthewino

I bought the kit as suggested. Works great! I marked the filter as described. No issues. Very clean crystal clear wine!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## freqflyer

One thing I can you about Filtersfast.com , They aren't fast. Judging from googling them. I'm not the only one who has experienced really slow shipping.


----------



## freqflyer

I received my filter today. I tested it with a carboy of water.

I didn't time it or do any sort of flow rate measurement but I can say that gavity filtering speed is adequate.

I'm not sure the black tube modification is worth while. I leaves a little fluid behind. I would think turning the filter upside down would work better.

What are your opinions on this.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

freqflyer said:


> I received my filter today. I tested it with a carboy of water.
> 
> I didn't time it or do any sort of flow rate measurement but I can say that gavity filtering speed is adequate.
> 
> I'm not sure the black tube modification is worth while. I leaves a little fluid behind. I would think turning the filter upside down would work better.
> 
> What are your opinions on this.



Did you actually do gravity filtering ? A couple of people was thinking the same thing until they tried it and the resistance of the filter is what stopped them. 

No the tube modification is not valid - it is better to mark the housings and just turn over the filter housing


----------



## freqflyer

I ran tap water through it. It certainly came out much more clear but I haven't tried wine yet. Maybe the sediment will slow things down.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

freqflyer said:


> I ran tap water through it. The certainly came out much more clear but I have tried wine yet. Maybe the sediment will slow things down.



Yes 
It will definitely will make a difference because there is very little to to filter out when it comes to water. I do know people who use the Allinonewinepump to filter their drinking water.

When you did this test - was it gravity only and how long did it take for so many gallons ?


----------



## berrycrush

Inspired by you guys, here is the first wine filter I made and it worked amazingly well:

https://youtu.be/Dx9-uFc-e5c


----------



## gcsherwood

*odd experience while using AIO and whole house filter*

I bottled some wine a couple of months ago and had an odd experience. I'm using the AIO pump I brought from the States (I'm in Ireland for the summer, and just as a side note the AIO pump works fine on 50Hz power just using a simple step-down transformer -- outdoor power tools here have to run on 120V, rather that the 240V main supply, so a 3kw transformer was only about $75 euro and easily available -- but I digress) as well as the whole-house pump filter. I used all the parts Steve suggested, including the barbs I bought from him. The wines I've made here -- all from kits -- have come out nice and clear after filtering. They do have a tiny amount of sediment in them, but they show up as a few tiny specs at the bottom of the bottle. I'm fine with that.

Except for that one bottling experience..... I had fined with kieselsol and chitosan as usual, and after several days my wines are usually clear and ready to bottle. The light isn't the best where I filtered and bottled, so I am suspecting that the wine wasn't hadn't cleared as fully as I thought it had. I filtered it and it seemed crystal clear. Likewise it was clear in the bottle. After about 3 days, though, every single bottle threw a rather amazing amount of sediment. It collected in fairly large flakes which settled to the bottom of the bottle (or side if lying down) but they were of such low density that they were disturbed quite easily while the wine was being poured. The wine tasted bang on as it usually did (Australian Blend Pinot Grigio) but I would discard the last 1/2-3/4 inch of wine in the bottle because no matter how carefully I poured, by the time it was that low in the bottle the remaining wine was chock-a-block with flakes.

I used a 5 micron meltblown filter. I would normally use a 1 micron on the white (as I read was suggested) but I had a rose (white zin, blush) I filtered just after the white so I used the same filter for both. The filter did not clog in any way, and as I said the wine looked clear after the bottling. The zin I filtered immediately thereafter with the same filter stayed clear, by the way.

The only thing I can figure is either the yeast and fining agents are less than 5 microns so that the slightly cloudy wine made it into the bottle and finished coagulating/settling there, or that the supposed 5 micron filter doesn't really filter that well, or I messed something up when I assembled the filter. I'm not really sure how you could mess up the assembly, though.

Has anyone had any similar experiences with the whole house filter, or would have an idea as to what happened? My last few batches I let sit for *much* longer after fining and I haven't had a problem. I just would have thought that the filtering to that level should have either prevented the problem in the first place, or clogged while trying filter the cloudy wine.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

sounds to me that you should of used a 1 micron filter 

once I get to a regular computer I can hopefully answer better considering I am typing on a phone


----------



## Boatboy24

I filtered a Chardonnay with a 5 micron filter. (I was filtering a red that day as well) I'd swear that wine had more sediment in it AFTER the filtering than it did before.


----------



## gcsherwood

*then what good is 5 micron filter at all?*

If I should have used a 1 micron filter on my whites, what is the purpose of using a 5 micron filter on reds if yeast passes right on through? Is there something else that I would be filtering out of the reds?

Something that might make a difference is that I am only making kit wines so I am starting with concentrated juice rather than from fruit. It may be there are particulates from the fruit that might not settle and are best removed by filtration, but that wouldn't apply in my case.

I made some whites last summer here in Ireland (I'm only here during summer) before I got the AIO and they cleared very well. Indeed, I'm not really sure that there was much improvement even with the 1 micron filter. I don't have any bottles left from then so I can't do a side-by-side, unfortunately.

I did have a lot of trouble degassing last summer, and for that alone the AIO is a wonderful help -- not to mention the ease of bottle filling -- so in no way am I knocking that device (indeed, I'm planning to order another AIO in the next few days so I can leave this one in Ireland for next summer). I'm just trying to figure out what -- if anything -- the whole house filter is buying me.

As always, thanks for any thoughts! The wines I made last summer were my first (after making beer on-and-off since the 80's) and I made those only because there was a special deal on when I bought my beer supplies. Still learning.... But the lessons are pretty tasty, all in all!

geoff


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds to me like the filter was not sealed properly. when you run the KMETA through it and the filter is upright, the solution should rise ALL the way to the top before it starts coming out of the outlet tube. It it does come out before it reaches the top, you have a leak somewhere or the housing is not on tight enough. Make sure to mark your housing (top and bottom) with a sharpie line (with no filter in place) when it is fully snug tightened. Then with the filter in place tighten until you reach your line, then go about an inch more if you can. I used to have leak problems (quite often) until I installed the PP pipe insert, switched over to the filters without the plastic inserts as well as the housing without the pressure relief button.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@ gcherwood
I looked back at your orginal post and you mentioned that it was proudly too early to filter - that being said I think that is most likely the cause of your sediment issues. Yes I would recommend a 1 micron filter for whites. I have found that cold stabilization helps alot trying to drop out sediment prior to filtering or bottling.

Please check out my filter setup on my website as it will point and discuss everything that ibglowin mentioned in one of my posts on this site. 
It is also the most current place for filter part numbers


----------



## gcsherwood

Thanks, Mike. I racked two batches today. I used a new 5 micron filter -- all I have at this point, and being in Ireland I don't think I can get ones that fit the US cartridge. Well, I started to, at any rate. With your post in mind, I watched the cartridge as I began to filter. At only about 3 inches depth I had wine flowing out of the output. I cranked the filter down until the metal bracket started warping. I tightened the nipples and I have teflon tape on the threads. I used all of the parts from Steve's site. The O-ring looks good and I cleaned the mating surfaces. I have a bit of O-ring compound left on the O-ring -- but my tube of it is back in Florida so I couldn't add more. 

Since the liquid is being drawn up the center, I think the only place that a liquid could be bypassing the filter is at the bottom where the filter is compressed against the bottom of the housing which would speak to the filter not being cranked tightly enough (and considering how darned hard it is to get back off, it is on pretty tightly). I don't see how leaks anywhere else could be causing an issue. Air bubbles in the wine, yes. Inadequate filtration, no. If I'm missing something, please let me know!

At any rate, as soon as I saw the flow come out so early I gave it up as a bad job and pulled the filter out of the equation. I was just taking the wines (two batches) off the sediment after fining, so I'll let them go another week before I bottle (I'm back to the US for 9 months in ten days, so not much more I can do).

And to Steve's point, which I addressed in my last post, either a 5 micron filter filters yeast, or it doesn't. If it doesn't, why bother with it on a red unless you are trying to get bits of grape skin, etc, out of the wine?

Thanks much for your help!


----------



## gcsherwood

*Steve, where on the site?*

I forgot to mention in my last post. Steve, I have no idea where you are trying to refer me to. You have the information about the filter down in the shop pages. A year ago I was having trouble with air leaks and you asked if I had read what you had written about it. I had looked but I could not find it. I looked in the FAQ, under 'manual' which seemed to be an obvious place for it, etc. After you told me on the phone that it was on your site I looked more and eventually stumbled across it. I wasn't trying to buy anything at the time so it didn't occur to me to look there. I *had* seen the info when I was buying the filter and assorted bits, but that had been months earlier and I had no recollection of where I had seen it -- I might even have just followed a link out of these forums.

I read over it again, and I don't see anything that addresses my problem. If you were referring me to somewhere else, please let me know.

I looked through the forum article you referenced at the bottom of that page and I saw that someone had posted about filtering a cloudy wine and that it didn't look any different post filtration -- the filter was for 'polishing' only. I am just very curious. If a cloudy wine looks no different after filtering, obviously yeast passes right through. So what is it we are trying to filter out?

I'm not trying to be a pain here, but filtering is one extra setup, expense, and something to fiddle with and go wrong. I'm coming to the conclusion, perhaps erroneously, but my conclusion none-the-less, that the filter is probably a great thing for wines made from crushed fruit but it doesn't seem to have any advantages for kit wines. 

And the AIO is still fantastic regardless of my thoughts about the filter setup.

geoff


----------



## vacuumpumpman

@geoff
I apologize I am typing on a cell phone as I am on vacation.

you mentioned in post 208 of this thread that your wine was cloudy. Typically you only want to filter your wine once it is clear . I am sure that there is a reason why it is not clear yet - 

.35 micron filter or less is what is needed to remove yeast.

there is a big difference from a 5 to a 1 micron filter.


----------



## richmke

I don't bother filtering. I also have time/space to let the wine age in the carboy for 9+months.

I rack off the cloudy stuff after 1 month, and every 3 months thereafter. What results seems really clear to me.

Note: I save the cloudy stuff in a glass cup (tall or short, depending upon how much), and let that settle for a week in the fridge. Usually there will be an inch or more of clear wine that I can "sample" the batch.


----------



## richmke

gcsherwood said:


> At only about 3 inches depth I had wine flowing out of the output.



Something is wrong with your setup. Is it vertical (head on top, clear part on bottom)?

The head should allow liquid into the "outside" portion of the filter, and the output should be a hole in the middle of the filter.

At a minimum, it should require the housing (clear part) to fill before any liquid reaches the top output hole. That is regardless of whether you have a good seal on the filter. In fact, if you assemble it without a filter, you will see it work that way.

If the unit is laying on its side, then it is possible that the liquid reaches the output hole before the air is fully evacuated. As long as there is a good seal between the filter and the housing, it should still be doing its job. No liquid will be bypassing the filter before it reaches the output hole.

The reason the unit is mounted vertically is for filter replacement. If you have it installed for your house, when you unscrew the housing, you don't want all the water pouring out. In your situation, it will work laying on its side, and you can take it to the sink when you open it up to remove the filter.


----------



## gcsherwood

Thanks, Steve. I appreciate your taking the time while on vacation. I didn't see that the wine was cloudy, perhaps not as quite as clear as I would normally go to bottle, but close (I thought). I erroneously thought that the filter would take care of what remained. After I bottled the bottles looked totally clear. I guess what happened was that the filtering evenly dispersed what yeast there was so it looked clear. After several days it clumped. Lesson learned. Since the yeast is so small, no filter I'm going to use will filter it out. Ummmm...... So what am I filtering for then? Anybody?

geoff


----------



## ibglowin

You filter to "polish" a wine. It should be clear before you filter, not cloudy. That said, if the filter is working properly and not leaking, I have filtered white wines with a fair amount of light (dust) fines on the bottom of the carboy. I use a 1 micron filter on whites. When done the wine on the other end is crystal clear and shines even more than it did before. The fines get sucked up at the very end but do not pass through. I always let the wine sit for a few more days just to make sure I didn't have a leak and all of a sudden dust reappears on the bottom of the carboy. After about 3 days it is safe to bottle.


----------



## gcsherwood

richmke, I tried it again and again it filled the filter halfway before pulling liquid out of the filter. I do think I have it set up correctly (in and out are pretty simple to figure out...). HOWEVER, I reread this whole thread and somebody mentioned they had the same problem -- and it worked much better if the filter is above your source. I don't have the filter permanently mounted, so it sat on the floor (in an upright position) between the source and destination carboys. I tried it again lifting the filter so it was over the source carboy and it did fill. So perhaps I didn't have it set up correctly after all, just not in the way I was thinking....

geoff


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## CUZN_J

dralarms said:


> Do a eBay search fp11x50.
> 
> I s a 1 micron filter that has a soft top and bottom. I buy them in a box of 50 for around 63.00. If you can't find it left me know. I'll pull up my history and get the auction number.
> 
> EBay item number 120966410130
> 
> I've bought from him 3 times.


item must not be available any more, can't find under either # item or fp


----------



## dralarms

CUZN_J said:


> item must not be available any more, can't find under either # item or fp




Search for user “filterway”


----------



## dralarms

https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-PACK-of...579076?hash=item1c70531bc4:g:yIoAAOSwZrhaa2Yu


----------



## zadvocate

Finally tried the filter set up with my all in one. Followed the directions and had no problems at all. My only problem was that I did not use the final finning agent on this Chardonnay kit thinking I could just filter. Are used a one micron filter and after filtering, wine was not crystal-clear. I have never filtered wine before so this is a learning experience for me. All in all it worked really well and I am impressed.


----------



## Ajmassa

zadvocate said:


> Finally tried the filter set up with my all in one. Followed the directions and had no problems at all. My only problem was that I did not use the final finning agent on this Chardonnay kit thinking I could just filter. Are used a one micron filter and after filtering, wine was not crystal-clear. I have never filtered wine before so this is a learning experience for me. All in all it worked really well and I am impressed.



I don’t know a lot about filtering and have only done it twice now. But I do know they say to never filter cloudy wine. And that filtering doesn’t clear wine, just ‘cleans’ it. So filtering shouldn’t be thought of as an outlet to clear the wine.


----------



## zadvocate

Goof to know. it was pretty clear and I racked it to degas. The first gallon got a little cloudy from the cane touching the sediment. I guess it wasn’t as clear as I thought.


----------



## dralarms

zadvocate said:


> Goof to know. it was pretty clear and I racked it to degas. The first gallon got a little cloudy from the cane touching the sediment. I guess it wasn’t as clear as I thought.


Always rack to a clean carboy before filtering or bottling, that way you don’t get the sediment stirred up


----------



## zadvocate

I did.I racked from a 6 gallon carboy to a 5 gallon and 1 gallon. When I rack to the 1 gallon that’s when some of the sediment got stirred up in the 1 gallon carboy. Still I should’ve finned first


----------



## zadvocate

zadvocate said:


> I did.I racked from a 6 gallon carboy to a 5 gallon and 1 gallon. When I rack to the 1 gallon that’s when some of the sediment got stirred up in the 1 gallon carboy. Still I should’ve finned first


I was watching a you tube video of Someone using a whole house filter to vacuum pump filter their wine. I noticed they turned the filter unit upside down. Just wondering why they would do this also is The PEX pipe necessary to use?


----------



## vacuumpumpman

zadvocate said:


> I was watching a you tube video of Someone using a whole house filter to vacuum pump filter their wine. I noticed they turned the filter unit upside down. Just wondering why they would do this also is The PEX pipe necessary to use?




It is a good idea to turn the filter upside down in order for all your wine can be drained back into your carboy. You will typically only use 3 tablespoons of wine if you follow this method. The PEX pipe is not needed anymore - I would recommend using the precision vacuum valve to slow the wine going thru the filter element. (http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/new-precision-adjustable-vacuum-valve/ )


----------



## zadvocate

Thanks FYI I bought those .5 micron filters from H2O and I will let you know how they work.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

zadvocate said:


> Thanks FYI I bought those .5 micron filters from H2O and I will let you know how they work.



please give us an accurate measurement of the filter element and a picture of the bottom of the filter element - different filters seal differently


----------



## zadvocate

I will take a look tonight and let you know.


----------



## zadvocate

vacuumpumpman said:


> please give us an accurate measurement of the filter element and a picture of the bottom of the filter element - different filters seal differently


This is the filter The hole is 1 inch in diameter. With is 2.5 height is 9 13/16


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I will measure mine when I get back home .

I found alot of difference between filter elements


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Here is the picture of the filter cartridge I recommend. It is 10 inches long, if you used the one you have the wine will bypass the filter.

It took a long time to figure out all the correct part numbers that will work together


----------



## zadvocate

I filtered with it and it seemed to work. I tightened the housing. It filled up and I flipped it over. I can't say for certain that the wine didn't bypass the filter as you say. Is there some way to know for sure? I will have to check it again. The website has it fitting a 10' whole house filter housing. https://www.h2odistributors.com/LF-PP-00.5-249 also they have the P1 Pentek listed as 9 3/4, is the one above different than this ?https://www.h2odistributors.com/p1

This is the only place I found the .5 micron filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

zadvocate said:


> I filtered with it and it seemed to work. I tightened the housing. It filled up and I flipped it over. I can't say for certain that the wine didn't bypass the filter as you say. Is there some way to know for sure? I will have to check it again. The website has it fitting a 10' whole house filter housing. https://www.h2odistributors.com/LF-PP-00.5-249 also they have the P1 Pentek listed as 9 3/4, is the one above different than this ?https://www.h2odistributors.com/p1
> 
> This is the only place I found the .5 micron filter.





I went thru all this and found that not all 10'' filters are the same - 
no issues with people following these simple link that I provided - 
https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-filter-setup/


----------

